# Spring Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my new nail design.
I hope you like it!

Thank you!
Samantha Beauty


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 18, 2015)

Very nice!  What is the creme colored polish you used??


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you! It is Oriflame nail polish 26257 Sheer cream.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi

Yes Its very  decent  nail colors. and i love nail arts.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marie0292 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice I like it, I was trying to do something like this (image)  in my nails but that was a disaster. These small accesories were the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.






Found here


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 14, 2015)

So beautiful, I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

